# ST Dupont Ligne Lighter for $105 - I think/hope



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Since I'm an accessories slut and I love buying expensive accessories(but only when i get a great deal), and because I love you everyone on this forum, i'm gonna pass on some info about this ridiculously good deal to everyone else as well. I understand that $105 is not cheap for a lighter, but considering that you're basically getting an ST Dupont Ligne 2(which costs at least $500 even on ebay) for that price, it's hard to pass up. It's the montecristo signature lighter. Not sure everyone has seen it before, but a lot of people probably have. Basically it's a montecristo branded lighter that they were selling for $500, but it came with like 15 cigars or something. It was made in a couple of colors, and they also made a Romeo y Julieta branded one. It looked so much like the dupont lighter that i wondered if it was by dupont, so i poked around looking for any info about it. Here's the link to altadisusa for it:
Cigar Accessories: Montecristo Signature Lighter

There was also an earlier puff thread about it (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-who-makes-montecristo-signature-lighter.html) that stated that it was too cheap to be a dupont, and too expensive to be a china made lighter. Well, they were wrong. It is indeed made by dupont, and is close to being a Ligne 2, but with slightly modified, most notably that it uses universal butane (again, this is what i found-i don't have one yet bc i just ordered it). If you check the link from cigarfamily (Montecristo Signature Lighter - CigarFamily.com -- Official Site of the Arturo Fuente and J.C. Newman Cigar Family), you'll see someone mention that it's the ligne 2. I wanted to double check on that, so i poked around and saw that lighterusa also states that dupont is the manufacturer (Montecristo Signature Lighter). If you check out the youtube video (Montecristo lighter - YouTube) about it, you'll also see that it has the distinctive "ping" sound of the dupont lighter. After seeing all of this info, i ordered one today from famous smoke shop for $110 shipped. Of course i haven't receive it yet to confirm all of this information, but the fact that it was sold for $500 retail, that someone already has stated that it's like the dupont ligne 2, and the fact that lighterusa also states that it's manufactured by dupont, i figured that i'd take a chance on it considering that famous smoke shop allows returns. If this lighter checks out correctly to be basically the ligne 2 with some mods, it's a HUGE steal


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Thats pretty interesting. Let us know when you get yours and get to verify all of the info!


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

That could be a heck of a find, thanks for keeping us posted on this.


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

I just use wood matches... $105 can buy a lot of cigars - jus' sayin'


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

wood matches def can and do work well, but at a certain point, you're not just buying a lighter only because it lights a cigar, cigarette, or whatever else. it turns into a collector's item or something you'll pass on to your kids or whatever. kind of like buying a montblanc or even a step above that, a tibaldi pen. clearly although they're all still pens, a tibaldi is def not the same as a bic-even though they both write


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

yellot00tr said:


> wood matches def can and do work well, but at a certain point, you're not just buying a lighter only because it lights a cigar, cigarette, or whatever else. it turns into a collector's item or something you'll pass on to your kids or whatever. kind of like buying a montblanc or even a step above that, a tibaldi pen. clearly although they're all still pens, a tibaldi is def not the same as a bic-even though they both write


I agree, something about a nice lighter makes the process even better. Besides, I can't light my stuff with one hand while driving. Worse than texting for me.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Those are cool looking lighters but I'm an outdoor smoker. Do they work in a breeze?


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

No, they are not torch lighters. It's a butane soft flame that will go out with any wind. I'm an outdoor smoker too, so my dunhill unique and dupont ligne 8 are both basically unusable outside in nyc unless it's a day with like no wind. Fine for quickly lighting a cigarette, but u can't toast a cigar with it. Trust me, i've tried a bunch of times when i first got them. I'd start and then have to run upstairs to get a torch. Annoying to say the least


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I also wanted to mention this and be VERY CLEAR.

As far as this being a dupont lighter, i CANNOT confirm it with certainty. I'm drawing that conclusion based only off of the things i mentioned-how it looks like a ligne 2-based on the design-it's not the ligne 1 bc that's almost square. It's not the ligne 8 bc the 8 doesnt have a cap over the butane fill, this does, the fact that other people have stated it is a ligne 2, and bc on some sites it says that manufacturer is dupont. It could be a made in china dupont look alike/knockoff (highly possible-and what i thought originally. Thought altadis got the cheapest thing they could find from china, stamped their logos on em and charged $500 for it).

Like i stated, altadis has it listed for $500msrp. I've seen them being sold for close to that by legit retailers WITH cigars-Bonita has em for $450 w a box of monte classic torps, but most other places have em for around $200 without cigars. Clearly this isn't the same ligne 2 dupont that msrps for well over $500. Never seen one in person so i dont k ow the size, weight, or anything. I did order one and should have it by next week, so i'll keep u guys updated, but please dont run out and get one thinking it's the same ligne2 and them blame me if it isn't. That's what i wanted to make sure doesnt have it. Until i have it in hand and confirm everything, please take all my assumptions with a grain of salt knowing that i have no proof.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I actually just ordered the romeo y julieta red version of this lighter as well online.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

So that's it? That was pretty fast. I picked one of those up too but it's not here yet. I also really like the iron man look of the RYJ one on Amazon. If it's actually close to the Ligne it's a pretty sweet deal. Let us know what you think.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

No, it was just a pic fron online i found


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just saw these lighters in the window at the cigar/wine shop at Caesar's in Atlantic City. The cheapest one was well over $1,000


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice lighter, I just couldnt fathom spending that much on one! I paid $20 for my cohiba 3 torch on ebay and it works amazing. I think $50 would be my lighter limit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A once famous man said!
"You only go around once if you do it right once is enough"
Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Good find. Have you received your lighter yet? I own 2 Duponts ligne 2 (and no, I did not pay retail) and wouldn't mind adding a 3rd one if this is indeed a Dupont ligther


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

keep us posted


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I got impatient so I just ordered one and I'll just return it if it's crappy. I found a youtube video of the same lighter and it seems to be of good quality. I also used a "spend $125 and get a Xikar cutter" coupon.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Confirmed NOT a S.T. Dupont made lighter. I emailed AltadisUSA yesterday and this is the reply I received:

"We have an exclusive vendor that produced the lighters for us and *it is not S.T. DuPont*. Since we don't work with S.T. DuPont it is beyond our expertise to name their models or compare theirs to ours."

I'm still looking fwd to receiving the lighter and I'll compare it with my Dupont ligne 2.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure where you are in the process and I haven't read every post in the thread, but I can confirm that that IS NOT st dupont! It's a Chinese copy. Not a bad lighter, but worth around $45-70.


----------

